# Weather



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all,

My partner and I have been having numerous discussion about the weather in NZ vs UK....we understand that there is twice as much sun in NZ but also twice as much rain....being from Manchester...there is obviously a lot of rain but it's also very cold too which makes the rain even worse as you are wet and cold!!

I guess my question is for those who are familiar with the UK weather is it really that different in NZ?...can you put your washing out most weeks or are they days and days which lead to weeks and weeks of rain that stops you doing outdoor things?

It's not something that will stop us coming as we have a number of reasons for moving but we just want to set out expectations right!

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

hopers7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My partner and I have been having numerous discussion about the weather in NZ vs UK....we understand that there is twice as much sun in NZ but also twice as much rain....being from Manchester...there is obviously a lot of rain but it's also very cold too which makes the rain even worse as you are wet and cold!!
> 
> ...


Hi there
The weather will depend on where you live.

But - yes - I'd say that generally there is more sun and more rain. (people would disagree this year - we've had the wettest summer since we've been here) And my husband didn't believe me when I told him it rains at night! But at the moment we're definitely getting dowpours at night and decent weather during the day. It can get very wet in winter though - July & August seem to be the worst.

Various bits of the country can have microclimates, which differ from the 'rules', but to get an idea here are the 'rules'!

1. The East coast is drier & sunnier than the West coast. This is because often the weather comes in from the west over the Tasman from Australia. So BOP, Hawkes Bay & Poverty Bay are some of the sunniest areas of the country.
2. The Far North has more of a tropical climate than the Far South (a tad obvious that one - the South is closer to the South Pole  )
3. Inland has continental weather - hotter in summer and colder in winter than on the coasts. So Alexander in Central Otago holds records for some of the hottest and the coldest temperatures in the country.
4. Although NZ is generally green, a number of areas are almost deserts - for example on the Great Desert Road to the south of Tongariro National Park, and round Lake Tekapo in South Islands. These places have their own type of beauty - especially Lake Tekapo, which is also on the edge of the ski fields and was a very tempting place to consider moving to.


The microclimates are usually caused by a hill or mountain being in the way (a bit like the difference between Manchester & Liverpool because of the hills in the middle). Examples I can think of:
1. Karamea on the far north of the west coast of South Island - drier than the rest of the West Coast (which is very wet indeed!)
2. Pokeno, about an hour south of Auckland on SH1 - in a beautiful area, and a lovely little town that is growing as it is commutable to Auckland. But is often shrouded in thick mist first thing in the mornings because of the Bombay Hills.
3. Hunua, to the South-East of Auckland. Like Waitakere this is native bush with some fantastic walking tracks. And the hills attract rain. Hunua also grows metal electricity pylons prolifically. I don't know which came first - the village or the pylons - but it is weird that a lovely little village is cris-crossed by about three lines of them!

Anyone else think of any other microclimates?


----------



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> Hi there
> The weather will depend on where you live.
> 
> But - yes - I'd say that generally there is more sun and more rain. (people would disagree this year - we've had the wettest summer since we've been here) And my husband didn't believe me when I told him it rains at night! But at the moment we're definitely getting dowpours at night and decent weather during the day. It can get very wet in winter though - July & August seem to be the worst.
> ...


Hi Topcat,

Thanks for your reply.

We are looking to be moving near Albany as that is where I have been offered a job. The letter came through today so it's all very real now...a mix of aprehension and excitement at the opportunity but also the enormity of the move, the cost and of course the "will we like it" as we have never been. From the research we had done we definitely think its for us...

I think one of the main things on my mind at the moment is that I may have to initally move over on my own and my husband follow...which I don't look forward to the prospect of as we have never been like I said and we don't know anyone in NZ...so I would be totaly alone in finding accomodation, car etc...

Have really enjoyed reading about the positive experiences people have posted recently though!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

hopers7 said:


> Hi Topcat,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


Moving on your own would be quite frightening - that's very brave of you. But I think you'll find people friendly. The best advice i can give is to go to the local library and find a couple of clubs to join. It's a good way to meet new people, and let's face it, it is more difficult for a woman to meet 'the right kind of friends' by visiting the local bar!!

Does anyone in the Albany area have any recommendations for social groups here??


----------



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes I know what you mean. I used to play hockey so will look into that. We I am going to work I know that there are some people who have made a similar move from the UK from a different office to me, although I don't know them I know of them and am thinking it would be a good idea to get in touch with them before I move. 

We have asked if the start date has any flexibility even a few weeks as if so then it's unlikely that I will have to go alone. I'm quite strong so think generally I can cope with it but at the back of my mind I envisage a day soon after arriving when I'm jet lagged therefore tired, things aren't going well just as finding accommodation or making a decision about a car and I'll feel totally alone and overwhelmed/out of my depth (which I will be!!).

Would be great if any one could point me in the direction of social groups in or near to Albany...thank you so much Topcat for asking everyone!


----------

